# ASK DBSTALK: What Component A/V switch to use with 921?



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

I apologize if this shouldn't be in this forum, but my problem is 921 specific. I'm using an Audio Authority Model 1154 Signal Sensing AutoSelector to switch between my 921 and a SA 4200-HD cable box to the one 1080i Component input on my Mitsubishi RPTV. When the switch is in place I get a lot of intermittent picture interference that affects the picture mainly when there are graphics presently being displayed. Such as when the guide is displayed or there are embedded graphics with text on the screen. When the switch is removed from the equation I don't have any problems.

As I want to continue to use both the 921 and HD Cable box, can anyone recommend a good quality switch that could switch both Component Video and Digital Audio and be controlled by remote? 

Besides the picture distortion, the auto-switching feature of the AA 1154 didn't work as promised with the combination of the 921 and the SA-4200HD. Not only did I have to get up and press a button to switch inputs, the switch would switch inputs on it's own whenever my a/c compressor cycled on or off.

What are you guys using?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I will atest the Audio Authority switch will NOT work with the 921. Although the AA will work with just about everything else. (JVC DVHS, Dish 6000, HiPix, etc.) Even the component switch switch on my onkyo will create some problems. The component output is weak, and for right now Dish Adv Support claims this is a software issue they are aware of.

I remedied the situation when I upgraded my testing system's Onkyo to a Yamaha Z9. The Z9 is 7 Component in, and 2 component outs. The Componet outputs are amplified. I would guess any amplified component switch would work. (i.e. 2 X 4 , or 2 x 6 component switch.) STILL this is an issue with the 921, NOT YOUR SWITCH.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I am using a Zektor switch with no problems using the 921.
http://www.zektor.com/hds4/index.htm

DVDDAD- Did you get your replacement 921? If so, did it fix your OTA problem?


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Bogney said:


> I am using a Zektor switch with no problems using the 921.
> http://www.zektor.com/hds4/index.htm
> 
> DVDDAD- Did you get your replacement 921? If so, did it fix your OTA problem?


Bogney,

Yes the new 921 also had no digital OTA, so then I ordered an 811 for $50 and $5/month rental fee, also no digital OTA. Trouble shooted my antenna setup and low & behold a small 12' section of cable went bad. Figures it was a section that I bought from Radio Shack one day when I was in a hurry after moving my TV into my living room. I really appreciate your offer that was very nice of you.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Kagato said:


> I will atest the Audio Authority switch will NOT work with .


Odd, I have no trouble with the same switch.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I have one from avtoolbox www.avtoolbox.com avt-5842 works perfectly as far as I can tell


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

It should also be noted that I've got a 25 foot cable between the wall and my video projector. They may mean I'm more likely to see the issues from subpar component outputs than others. What kinds of cable lengths are you dealing with comparing DVDDAD and tnsprin?


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

The Inday RGB4X is the only way to go. 'never trusted those "autoswitching" boxes.

http://www.inday.com/rgb4x/rgb4x.htm


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Kagato said:


> It should also be noted that I've got a 25 foot cable between the wall and my video projector. They may mean I'm more likely to see the issues from subpar component outputs than others. What kinds of cable lengths are you dealing with comparing DVDDAD and tnsprin?


When I used the AA switch I was using 1 & 2 meter cables. Now I decided to try my Pioneer Elite's AV Receiver with 4 meter (13.1 feet) cables to switch my two HDTV sources without any issues.


----------

